# Time to ditch your Chamois Leather!!!



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Guys,
With winter fast approaching im soon going to be cleaning my car 3 times a week :lol: 
Ive always found it takes longer to actually dry the car than to wash it using my chamois leather....UNTIL NOW.

Ive just invested in this miricle dryer from clean your car, Absolutly fantastic!! The towel is almost the size of the car and with one wipe it is completely dry it even seems to suck in the water from the mirrors, got round the whole car in litrally 2 mins......Now its raining [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Here is the link: http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washing-a ... d_362.html


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

My Chamois and Sponges were ditched 4 years ago


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

lol. hes discovered microfiber


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

What's more, my carriage drives without horses. WITHOUT HORSES!!! What kind of pagan trickery is this?!?! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shyde (Oct 7, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: OK Maybe im a little bit behind the times. :lol: :lol:


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

Shyde said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: OK Maybe im a little bit behind the times. :lol: :lol:


I pat dry as well. Or spread it out over the panel, let it soak up the moisture and gently pull it over the panel. Never rub like crazy :wink:


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Just get yourself a DI Vessle, spot free drying with out touching the car..

http://www.cleaningspot.co.uk/acatalog/ ... resin.html


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

What the heck is a Chamois? :lol:

(although I must say I still use mine on my wheels to avoid getting the Microfibre dirty from any missed brake dust!)


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Tim G said:


> What the heck is a Chamois? :lol:
> 
> (although I must say I still use mine on my wheels to avoid getting the Microfibre dirty from any missed brake dust!)


solution would be to wash the car properly.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

BLinky said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > What the heck is a Chamois? :lol:
> ...


You wouldn't say that if you understood the brake dust I get on my wheels :wink: To add, you always get some tyre shine on the microfibre left over from last time anyway!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Tim G said:


> BLinky said:
> 
> 
> > Tim G said:
> ...


and again: solution would be to wash the car properly.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Just ordered one on your recommendation - postage is a bit steep at just under a £5 ;-(

Charlie


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> Just ordered one on your recommendation - postage is a bit steep at just under a £5 ;-(
> 
> Charlie


Tim's got nice gear Charlie, I bought and tested some of his things like Meguiars DA polisher and Mezerna kit...amazing stuff for cars that need TLC.. I practiced and had fun.. The towel is worth it, always best to group buy or group other items you need on say an yearly basis for the car if you can...delivery is amazingly quick... I would recommend Carlack68 system and Collinite...and then as much longlife sealant...carlack.. so when you dry the car, it just needs the towel on top to soak up the water..the rest just runs wildly off...

Enjoy your towel...dont let the lady steal it from your beloved TT  .. have fun


----------



## percolated (Sep 10, 2009)

great thanks for the link, just got meself one 8)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cheers Niaz ;-)

Charlie


----------

